# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Apex Migration 3.0 vers 3.2

## keldar

Bonjour  tous,

Pour le client pour lequel je travaille, il existe une application en APEX 3.0.1.00.08. La base de donne est en version  9.2.0.5.0. 
La base va tre migr en 10g, le client voudrait en profiter pour migrer l'applicatif APEX en 3.2..
Je n'ai pas encore beaucoup trouver beaucoup d'informations  ce propos, alors je pose la question si des gens ont eut une exprience de migration pour APEX et si celle-ci c'est bien pass ?

merci  vous

----------


## a.presles

fait la migration APEX 3.0 vers 3.2 sur ta base 9 (en test) ca ne devrait pas poser de problme ( je l'ai fait sur une base 10g).
aprs tu upgradera ta base en 10.

voila la doc d'upgrade
http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/E...w.htm#CEGEFBFI

----------


## keldar

Merci de la rponse je vais regarder tout a... J'ai mis du temps  rpondre car c'est tomb un moment aux oubliettes... mais a devrait revenir

----------

